# funktion ()back in verbindung mit dem browser



## Ferdinand (11. August 2003)

Hi,

sorry erstmal für den Topicname aber mir ist nichts anderes eingefallen .

Also zu meinem "Problem":

Mann kann doch einen Link erstellen in Verbindung mit JavaScript der dann nicht auf eine Seite linkt die vorbestimmt ist, sprich: 


> <a href="seite1.html">der vorbestimmte link</a>


sondern der die Funktion hat wie wenn man im Browser auf zurück klickt.
Also das man auf die Seite zurück gelinkt wird auf der man zuletzt war.

Mir fällt nur der text/code nicht mehr ein.
Ich mein es war irgendwie in der art:


> <a href="javascript:back()">zurück</a>


----------



## Fabian H (11. August 2003)

```
<a href="javascript:history.back();">Klick</a>

<!-- oder -->

<a href="javascript:history.go(-1);">Klick</a>
```


----------



## Ferdinand (11. August 2003)

hab ich doch glatt das history vergessen 
aber ich war schon nah dran  
danke schön !

achso ja, und das funktioniert doch bei allen browsern oder?

-edit-
also der befehl funktioniert bei mir nur wenn ich
JavaScript zusammen schreibe
und es funktionert bei allen browsern.


danke


----------



## Daxi (12. August 2003)

Leider wird javascript im Forum durch ein Leerzeichen getrennt. Warum? Keine Ahnung.
Klicke auf Quote im Beitrag mit dem Quelltext und du siehst, wie es wirklich sein soll.
Leider nicht ganz das ware...


----------

